# 3D Printed Brine Shrimp Hatchery



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone have a 3D printer? Do you ever print useful items for the aquarium? Here's one on eBay that would be worth a try. It's a stand to hold a 2 L bottle for hatching brine shrimp. The brand-name ones are $20 and up, and this guy is charging seven dollars US. I bet someone with a 3D printer could do it for even less than that.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brine-Shri...554052?hash=item4b79b68d44:g:7xcAAOSwe4hd3Hka


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

I have one.


Should be pretty easy to print.


----------

